# Color blind



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am looking at getting another lay-down blind and was wondering what camo would you recommend? I already have a Powerhunter in KW-1 and I like it. I generally hunt in wheat, soybeans, and corn. Some fields are plowed and some are not.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I recommend anyone that is mudded. And properly thatched.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Honestly, get what's cheapest. You should have it mudded and stubbled to the max anyways.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I spray paint my blinds with flat krylon brown so get that cheapest you can find.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Im with BP, i paint mine with flatt Krylon paint and that does the trick. So i would say buy the cheapest!


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Why do you all paint them?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

4EVERHUNTING said:


> Why do you all paint them?


It lasts longer than mud.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

If you paint your blind, either brown or black, with the paint listed...you are doing yourself a HUGE favor!

I also hunt fields that are plowed/disked/worked up in the weirdest ways but they are black with VERY LITTLE cover to stuff the blinds...thats why pits were the way we used to hunt...now after looking at a blind painted black, it looks DAMN good, and it doesnt shine!!!

I guess i have never seen a field with brown soil???(besides a pea/bean field) So id recommend using black, as it will blend with the soil alot better...

my .02
Michael


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Krylon flat brown is real dark. Most of the fields in Minnesota has plenty of chaff to brush my blinds with.

Why paint, I just got tired of mudding my blind ever other hunt. Mudding comes off after a few hunts. Spray paint will never come off.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I wonder if a black blind would stick out much in this field.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Blue Plate said:


> I wonder if a black blind would stick out much in this field.


hansen you are a sarcastic SOB haha


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

chris lillehoff said:


> hansen you are a sarcastic SOB haha


Yes I am . . . k:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When spray painting a blind how do you do it? And does anyone have any pictures of their painted blinds?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> When spray painting a blind how do you do it? And does anyone have any pictures of their painted blinds?


I am guessing they shake the can alot for say 5 min. then pull the cover off, then put either there thumb, or pointer finger on the trigger thing and pull it. Then move side to side in a brushing mannor till disired color is met!

Sorry, you left yourself open!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I walked right into that one.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I hunted a KW-1 powerhunter in standing wheat stubble last fall (brand new didnt have time to mud it) looked awesome!

Hunted it in standing corn....looked awesome.

Finally got around to mudding it this past spring. And only than just from being in a sloppy field.

If your running something already dark, like max-4 or field khaki...id mud it. But something like KW-1 (a great pattern i wish they made clothes in) i think its better to just lightly mud it in a splotchy pattern.

Most of the "waterfowl" patterns out there are tooo dark IMO (this goes for most camo). KW-1 is right up there with advantage wetlands IMO.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I also paint mine with brown camo spray paint. The color is very dark and is very close to the dirt of 90% of the fields I hunt. Only time I mud my blind anymore is if I'm hunting in a muddy field and need the blind coated with dark wet mud to match the field. Spray painting is so much better because it lasts so much longer. I can go almost the whole fall and summer season without having to re-coat. Mudded blinds are a mess, they make the trailer messier, and I hate windy days when the dried mud is blowing in your eyes.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

geese don't see in color anyway... grey baybay!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

buckseye said:


> geese don't see in color anyway... grey baybay!!


Thats a good point too. Most ND dirt is pretty grey unless its wet.


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Being in the best location and having the best decoy spread around won't do you any good if the birds spot you (or your gear). Make sure you use either camouflage or concealment to keep from alarming the geese.

46. Ducks and geese see color; use camouflages that match the pattern and color of your surroundings. When the vegetation is green use green camouflage, when its brown use tan, and when there is snow on the ground use white. You can also wear clothing that matches the color of your decoys to conceal yourself; use brown, gray or black clothing when you hunt Canada geese in fields; use white or gray clothing when you hunt snows and blues.

47. Be sure all your gear is camouflaged or concealed. Shiny faces, glasses, guns and other gear can be seen a long way by ducks and geese.

48. When you are using a blind, the color and the pattern and of the blind should be similar to (or natural to) the surroundings. Don't use a tree type camouflage in an agricultural field; don't use a dark colored camouflage on snow.

49. Use the lowest profile blind you can. The lower the profile of the blind, the less conspicuous it is.

50. When you use a blind try to set it up where it won't be sky-lined as the birds approach. Place it in a low area, against the side of a hill, or against vegetation that will break up its outline.

51. When you use pits make sure you can shoot in all directions, and practice shooting at different angles.

Shooting: Guns and Shells

In order to shoot ducks and geese you have to use the right equipment, choose your shots and execute the shot correctly.

52. Know the range of your gun, it's choke pattern, and the loads you are using. Shots beyond 35 to 40 yards may not down a ducks or goose.

53. Practice before the hunting season, using the same equipment and positions you will be using during the hunting season.

54. A good rule of thumb is not to shoot until you can clearly see the feet of ducks and geese; or the cheek patch on the larger species of Canada geese.

55. Pick out an individual duck or goose, lead it, pull the trigger, and follow through with your swing. Many shots are missed because the hunter didn't focus on one bird, or because they didn't lead the bird far enough and follow through.

geese don't see color. WHAT


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Ducks and geese see color;


Ducks see color geese don't.... rule of thumb the birds and animals see what colors they are, if they are colorless they don't see color.


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

lol ok :eyeroll:


----------

